

What was that big bet? - dmak

I don't remember what this whole computer science argument was about but I was really interested (apparently too interested to remember). It was about this guy placing a big bet that something != something. Sorry for such ambiguity, but I can't recall the details.
======
RiderOfGiraffes
It's about P vs NP, and it wasn't a bet, it was just a statement that if the
result had been proven then he, Scott Aaronson, would pay money.

You can read more about it here on HN:

<http://searchyc.com/submissions/NP?sort=by_date>

If you want authoritative commentary then Lipton's blog is the place to go:

If you want an overview of what it all means, I'm about to start writing a
series for the non-specialist, non-mathematician, and you can vote for where
you'd like me to start:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1674804>
[https://rjlipton.wordpress.com/2010/08/15/the-p≠np-proof-
is-...](https://rjlipton.wordpress.com/2010/08/15/the-p≠np-proof-is-one-week-
old/)

------
andyn
P!=NP:

"If Vinay Deolalikar is awarded the $1,000,000 Clay Millennium Prize for his
proof of P≠NP, then I, Scott Aaronson, will personally supplement his prize by
the amount of $200,000."

<http://scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=456>

~~~
dmak
Precisely! Thank you!

